

Facebook Graph API v1.0 will be deprecated on April 30, 2015 [FAQ] - sashagim
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/apps/faq

======
sashagim
"The list of someone's friends who don't use your app is no longer available
in v2.0"

A step in the right direction in terms of user privacy, but sounds like
something that will affect a lot of products.

